# Smoker or Dehydrater for jerky?



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

I used to have a dehydrator for making jerky but after many years of good service it failed. Now I'm looking to get either a new dehydrator or a smoker to make jerky.
It seems like a smoker would be more versatile for other uses than drying meat however they are more expensive. Is it easy to keep a smoker at a low temperature to dry the meat rather than cook it? I’m leaning towards a smoker for a change and the versatility.
What are you thoughts and experiences?

Allen


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

My smoker has been great for jerky and for just about everything.
It cooks at 250 degrees.
They always seem to be easy to find at thrift stores and yard sales.
People just dont seem to hang on to them.
Thats where I would look.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

i've tried both i perfer the smoker.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Duck Jerky

Why do you prefer the smoker?

Allen


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dehydrator; jerky is dried more consistant, not as dry and tough like from smoker.

Also, I prefer using liquid smoke in my jerky.

But I like a smoker for cured sausages, fish and birds.


----------



## cacherinthewry (Dec 20, 2007)

A little late on this topic, but I have to give a thumbs up to the Camp Chef Smoke Vault. I've used for everything. Jerky, sausages, ribs, brisket, pulled pork, turkeys, fish, all of it. It runs a little too hot to cold smoke fish, but it works great for everything else (and hot-smoked fish is nothing to turn your nose up at). Very precise temp controls, great smoke distribution, and it looks like a gun safe!


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok I was given a gas smoker for Christmas and I have some elk meat marinating in the fridge. Question is do I put water in the drip pan to dry jerky? It make sense to not put water in it as I'm trying to dry the meat. What do you guys do? 
I seasoned the smoker already and it holds 200 deg. on low. How long should I expect it to take to dry elk jerky in thin strips?

Allen


----------

